

Sketch Template for Google Display Ads - kentf
http://blog.tilt.com/google-display-ad-sizes-sketch-template?utm_source=hackernews&utm_medium=post

======
kentf
Direct download:
[http://tilt.lt/googlesketchdl](http://tilt.lt/googlesketchdl)

